# Your opinon



## h0ll0whill (Sep 22, 2006)

In your opinion. What is the best Hang On Back Filter and why? Right now i am using Aqua Clear because of the thickness of the media. But i don't like how the down tube is set to one side. Thinking about switching and i know how to switch. Just looking for the best filter. Thanks.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Personally, I really couldn't asnwer. But, the best combo I can say is an emperor and an aquaclear. Emp= sucks up more debris, aquaclear= better water circulation and chemiical/ bio filtration. If I had to choose..i'd say and emp off the top of my head though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

I personally think that Aqua Clears are the best HOB filter. But thats what you already have.



> But i don't like how the down tube is set to one side.


If I am understanding you correctly, I think all HOBs have the intakes set to one side. Maybe there is one that isn't, but I can't think of it off the top of my head.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_I personally also like the aquaclears best. The penguin isn't bad either. The emp is very hard to prime and keep it going. the one I have now almost made it to the trash several times already. But I keep it to help season new aquaclears.

Kathy _


----------



## h0ll0whill (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks for the replies.... right now i have a 55 gallon and an aquaclear 300/70.. finding it doing a good job.. but circulation is not the best in the tank as it fits in the hood off to one side. Thinking that an emperor with the intake in the middle and the bio wheel might help cirulation. Or i could just put a powerhead on the UGF. What do you think would be best?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I like powerheads on undergravels, even the really weak ones work better than air, they are quieter and don't clog like airstones (though sometimes they get gravel stuck to the intakes or knocked off the upright). Emperors are good, the biowheels do cause a lot of evaporation (if that bothers you get a canister), Make sure they are level, otherwise, if the filter cllogs, water can go over the back. Guess how i know this.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I've tried Aquaclears, Marineland biowheels, and Whisper HOBs. I like the ACs best, followed by the Whispers. I'll never get another biowheel ever.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I like bio-wheels....when they work....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The emperors work better then the penguins, they have a spray bar that keeps the wheel spinning even when lime is building up on the axle.

The biowheel attachment for the H.O.T. Magnum is huge, you need a lot of lid openning. But I do like the HOT magnum, its like a baby canister filter, and you have the UG for biological. 

For powerheads on UG, small ones are better, you don't want to suck the food before its eaten. The zoomed powersweep are cheap, but they always stop sweeping for me, but I don't consider this a real problem.


----------

